# Yampa Canyon - how low is to low?



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

I kayaked it with my brother at around those flows a few years ago. Before going, we'd thought that we'd have to drag some, paddle some. We planned for 6 days. By the end of day 1, we were already a whole day ahead. After that we had a full layover day, and a day where we decided only to go 2 or 3 miles.

At the time I estimated that a 12' raft wouldn't have any problems, so long as you didn't pack it too heavy- liquor instead of beer, etc. Might have to get unstuck a few times, but if you pay attention, I bet it goes.

River Runner's Transport out of Vernal can probably give you some good info if you call them.


----------



## tjligon25 (Mar 19, 2015)

Good to know, I think the cats coming and we're going light, how were the rapids any thing notably bony or non-runnable? My big question is warm springs as the only picture I've seen at the lowest looks almost non navigable. Thanks for the info

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

Not being a rafter - I didn't pay attention from this perspective.

However, we were talking to some NPS people in rafts who happen to say that with the new configuration of Big Joe - they were no longer sure what the low flow for rafts would be.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Suz- I've also spoken with people with that comment about Big Joe. It's unknown what it will look like once the water comes down.

As far as my previous comment, I checked back, and couldn't pin down the exact dates of my trip, but I think the flows may have been a tad higher- 300-400 maybe? Not sure exactly.

As far as Warm Springs, we were there very shortly after the big rockfall- still had mud on the boulders on shore that was splattered across everything. It was tight, but should have been boatable. If I remember right, it was enter center, and slip right. So, a couple of goalposts in the middle, followed pretty quickly by a bfr in the middle. I think it was plenty wide enough for a raft. It was also close enough in to shore that lining would be possible. Keep in mind, this was probably 5 years ago.

Go light, mentally prepare for a little dragging, kicking and cussing, and I bet you'll have a good time. My favorite thing on that trip was how quiet it all was. We didn't see another person until Echo Park.


----------



## tjligon25 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ha now your talking my language with the kicking and cussing to get it done. I also figure once we hit the confluence we will be good, bringing some extra long lines for what I kinda figure may be inevitable. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## kenblackboater (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice thread. We are launching Sunday July 17. Flows just dropped below 800cfs today. Taking a 16' raft and 12'raft. hoping for flows in the 600cfs. Anyone raft at the 500-600cfs range?


----------



## skipigone (Mar 30, 2016)

*too low*

i just got off the yampa last week and was lucky to run it in april at 1000. I would not reccomend running rafts down below 800 unless you have good shoes and don't mind a portage or two. i would say ducky it or maybe canoe. Honestly i would'nt run my 14' down at current flows but i hope im wrong and someone can go pick up the killer hammock i left at laddie 1. I'll be glad to buy it back.


----------



## tjligon25 (Mar 19, 2015)

skipigone, right now its looking like a 12ft cat and a super puma are on the list, we both kinda know that portages/lining/dragging are a possibility until the confluence, but you think the shorter boats will work (with obviously some work involved)? were also going with no camp kitchen, except for a stove and a pot, and doing all frozen meals, and otherwise going as light as possible. I do believe we have the laddie 1 camp the night of august 9, if its still there can certainly grab it.


----------



## Sherm (Jun 11, 2004)

Kayakers, IK, canoeists (non-raft watercraft users): anybody have a low/minimum flow as a mark by which they would/would not launch for Yampa as a self-support trip (i.e. no rafts)?
Thank you!


----------



## skipigone (Mar 30, 2016)

having never been down that low i would not like to speculate. I would think it might be done running by then.


----------



## kenblackboater (Jun 28, 2009)

*Yampa 500cfs*

Just got of Yampa July,22,2016. Took a over loaded Beverly hillbilly 16 ft NRS, and a 12,6 raft fully loaded. Launched at 600cfs. 1st and 2nd days each boat got stuck about 4 times. Each time just got out and pushed it off with out helping each other. Lots of moves to avoid all the sticky rocks. The 12,6 had an easier time, but in the end both had that same amount of times being stuck on rocks. Big joe, No problem. There is only a right run for rafts. River improved a lot after Harding Hole. Warms springs the 16' raft ran left, middle left. We pinballed most of the run. It's a IV at this level, but a slow moving one. The 12,6 we pushed over some rocks right then went middle, then left. It was a bit sketchy for both runs, but there is a path. Now the trip was amazing. Clear warm water with incredible sand bars and the Gem being Box Elder 3. The best craft now would be 2 person ducky or white water canoe, or a soar. Go back pack style and have an amazing trip. Didn't see a single person on the Yampa. 500cfs is the lowest for a raft!


----------



## tjligon25 (Mar 19, 2015)

Good information!! And with you're post, our trip leader got a call from the ranger station saying don't show up with rafts, looking at used canoes to buy, or if any one knows a place to rent ww canoe or SOARS(never heard of those) that would be awesome. I'm amped because I think we have box elder 3, can't remember the camp list right now thOugh.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay Box Elder 3 - where you can eat your breakfast and watch the BASE jumpers poach the cliff opposite. Scared the crap out of us when the first one came over.


----------



## kenblackboater (Jun 28, 2009)

One other detail I forgot are the islands. There is one where 65% of the water flows to, but widens and thins down to cobble and is impassable channel for all craft. A small boat can be carried over it. If we had picked that channel we would have had to push the rafts back up river a half mile to get into the correct channel. We used an inflatable kayak to help guide our way to the deepest parts of the river.


----------



## dbarrett (Mar 8, 2013)

My 2 cents - just got off the Yampa 7/24. We ran a 16' Trib, Williwaw 1.5 and 5 duckies. Our loads were moderate, not light. Flow at Deerlodge was around 570 when we launched, around 500 when we ran Warm Springs. The rafts got hung up a few times on sleepers and in shallows, other than that, we had no problems. We scouted Big Joe and Warm Springs. The first drop in Big Joe is a rock slalom. Warm Springs - the first drop has a few large boulders to slalom through. We portaged the duckies around the first drop. The rafts ran the first drop without passengers. I tried to pull behind the big rock in the center with the 16' but there was not enough space so I ended up doing a bit of rock pinball to get through. My friend in the Williwaw was able to push through the tight spot, tuck the oars, and slide between the big rock in the center and the rock on the right.

We had favorable winds most of the trip, and averaged about 3 mph down to Harding Hole, 2.5 mph after that.

Caveat - we are both experienced technical boaters. If you're comfortable running the Gunnison Gorge or Browns at 500 cfs, or the Middle Fork or Selway at low water, you should be fine on the Yampa at those levels, provided your boat is not too heavy.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

tjligon25 said:


> hello,
> 
> My friend has an august 9 launch out of deerlodge and looking at last years flow (about 250 - 300 CFS) I was wondering if any one had run the canyon at this low of water? I have a 12.5ft cat that I was originally planning on taking but at that flow it seems like maybe its a canoe trip? any information would be appreciated!!
> float on


Hey, so, how did your trip turn out? What craft did you end up taking and how did the flows treat you?


----------



## tjligon25 (Mar 19, 2015)

Well the flows kinda screwed us and was about 170 the day before we left. Got a call from the ranger saying that they were not really letting anyone launch, so trip didn't go. That was because last year it never rained, at 330cfs that it is now my guess is we could have gone

Sent from my VS987 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

tjligon25 said:


> Well the flows kinda screwed us and was about 170 the day before we left. Got a call from the ranger saying that they were not really letting anyone launch, so trip didn't go. That was because last year it never rained, at 330cfs that it is now my guess is we could have gone
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Thanks!!


----------

